# Pet Peeves



## Matt73 (Sep 8, 2010)

I know we've done this before a couple of years ago, but...I just saw a video for a gorgeous CSH filly (does anyone have $15 000 lying around they can spot me




). The "videographer" said her name and said she was "out of" Cabardino which is the stallion. This mistake irks me big time (especially from a farm that, obviously, breeds quality warmbloods and shows etc.). A foal is "out of" the dam and "by" the sire. It's literal; the foal comes _out of_ the mare and is sired _by_ the sire. I don't know why it bugs me, but it does lol.

What are your pet peeves in horse-world terminology?


----------



## walkermini (Sep 8, 2010)

That one bugs me, another one I cant stand is when someone calls their stallion a stud. As in " My stud is palomino". I dont know why but it really annoys me.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 8, 2010)

I realize this is very petty but when people call their minis paints.. they are not paints it is not possible for them to be paints.. they are Pintos..

again totally petty but you did ask lol


----------



## ruffian (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't like it when people ask - and they ALWAYS do - Do you take him in your house?

Have you seen what theses horses can do????? Not my house.

I also find it "interesting" when people use that fact that their stallions best quality is his LONG mane and tail. Or main and tale.


----------



## minimom1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine is one I hear often in the saddle horse world, many people call all young horses "colts" regardless of their gender.

I was taught a young female horse is a filly and a young male horse is a colt.

I have had many conversations that go like

Them: I just rode that colt this morning

Me: I thought that was a filly

Them: Oh we call them all colts

Why ???


----------



## Joanne (Sep 8, 2010)

O.K. I will play along. Here are mine.

1.) Saying a mare "folded", instead of "foaled".

2.) Stud Colt (an oxymoron at best!).


----------



## chandab (Sep 8, 2010)

Joanne said:


> O.K. I will play along. Here are mine.
> 
> 1.) Saying a mare "folded", instead of "foaled".
> 
> 2.) Stud Colt (an oxymoron at best!).


I'll go you one better... Filly Colt

The ranchers around here have stud colts and filly colts. :arg!


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 8, 2010)

One rides in a saddle and BRIDLE

One drives with a cart & HARNESS

One leads a horse around the farm in a HALTER

I hate when anything & everything that is put on a horse's head is referred to a a bridle!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 8, 2010)

Craigslist always has the best ones IMO

Male horse,fixed with nice main and tail

I also hate the word dead...as in dead broke horse for sale ....does this horse have no money or what??

When people find out we also have German Shepherds...."do your dogs ever bite your horses"


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 8, 2010)

Joanne... Folded hee hee


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 8, 2010)

minimom1 said:


> Mine is one I hear often in the saddle horse world, many people call all young horses "colts" regardless of their gender.


This is a personal irk for me too, and I've heard it go both ways! One of our drivers complimented me on our fillies the other day. I said, "The palomino's actually a colt." And he said, "He's still a nice filly."



My all-time favorite has got to be when someone says they "bread" a mare though - such a thing should be illegal.

I will say, after doing a run of ads on different sites sometimes I have a brain fart and have actually caught myself typing "out of" in front of the sire.


----------



## Relic (Sep 8, 2010)

l don't mind shaving my pintos hair but l can't stand to clip my paints fur...you know the one who is an own son of so and so..


----------



## MindyLee (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine is...

Yours are way too expencive!

I can get one way cheaper off "*********" cause I dont need papers to breed.

or

I want to get inro breeding minis and make $$$!

BUT problem is, they want anything cheap if its $300 or less without even seeing the horse 1st.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 8, 2010)

These are great! Okay...I don't know when this became popular, but I suspect it was around 1989ish. I used to watch The Masters at Spruce Meadows all the time. All of a sudden, Ian Allison starts referring to horses as an '80 model etc. So, now, I hear he/she is a 2000 etc. model. They are not CARS!!!! Just bugs me because in the hunter jumper world people can quickly forget that horses are animals and that term just shows that. Oh yeah, and the term "chrome" bugs me for the same reason.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 8, 2010)

All of those, and ... people cannot seem to spell _gelding!_ And the other is describing the height of breeds other than minis as 14.5 or 15.6 hands.


----------



## Annabellarose (Sep 8, 2010)

Matt73 said:


> A foal is "out of" the dam and "by" the sire. It's literal; the foal comes _out of_ the mare and is sired _by_ the sire. I don't know why it bugs me, but it does.


Oh my God, I could not possibly agree with you more! I am CONSTANTLY complaining about the "out of"/"by" thing to my husband (who is really just along for the ride) and my mother (who is kind of like my partner in this horse thing) ALL OF THE TIME and THAT exact phrase is my argument ("the foal comes _out of_ the mare", it's literally COMMON SENSE)! I see this "out of"/"by" thing on THIS BOARD ALL OF THE TIME and I just want to



and





PEOPLE, just because you are "hanging out" at a message board does not mean that you can't use proper terminology or spelling (!) or grammar (!!!). Just like saying "over their" (no, actually, it's "there") or "there horses" (no, actually, it's "their"). If you type like you are a 9 year old that is obviously getting a VERY POOR elementary school education what else am I to think than that you are a 9 year old that is obviously getting a VERY POOR elementary school education instead of the dignified (



) adult that you might actually be. Children are alright, but I like to converse with intelligent, like-minded people that act like they actually care about the conversations that they are having with other people. I know that I am not perfect and do make occasional spelling/grammar mistakes on the board, but I do always TRY to present myself as an intelligent, thoughtful (in that I care to try to spell correctly and use words and punctuation correctly) person.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 8, 2010)

rubyviewminis said:


> All of those, and ... people cannot seem to spell _gelding!_ And the other is describing the height of breeds other than minis as 14.5 or 15.6 hands.



LOL. Forgot about that one



Isn't that just, like, basic? You'd think.


----------



## dgrminis (Sep 8, 2010)

Joanne said:


> O.K. I will play along. Here are mine.
> 
> 1.) Saying a mare "folded", instead of "foaled".
> 
> 2.) Stud Colt (an oxymoron at best!).



Joanne, I appologize as I do label the colts as stud colts in almost all my ads because it never fails if I just say it is a colt I get e-mails asking if it is a filly or a stud -- don't know why but most people around here say Colt no matter if filly or stud... So I appologize for being one of those people


----------



## ohmt (Sep 8, 2010)

Annabellarose, people using improper grammar with multiple spelling errors on their websites and on ads and even posts just really irks me. I was taught that always being professional (even if that means you need to type what you want to say into Word and use spell check and then post it on the internet where anyone can read it) is a must to gain respect from others. I consider correct grammar to be a crucial part of professionalism, especially since the majority of advertising is done via internet now. I'm a big advocate of spell check!


----------



## Miniv (Sep 8, 2010)

I recently pounced all over my husband for posting in an ad --- "own son of......"

Well, OF COURSE he'd be. What's a "NON-own or UNknown" son of" ????


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, I just have to jump in here since I've already posted to the thread and say that I actually do NOT judge people's intelligence by their spelling and grammar in their forum posts. Do I think it's key to looking professional on their sites and in their ads? Absolutely. But as they say, nobody's perfect. I'm an absolute grammar wonk - my job requires it - but I recognize that there are plenty of smart people out there for whom perfect spelling and grammar simply aren't a priority. I think if you discount everyone that doesn't use spell check when they're essentially socializing then you're probably going to miss out on some very valuable perspectives. JMHO


----------



## dannigirl (Sep 8, 2010)

minimom1 said:


> Mine is one I hear often in the saddle horse world, many people call all young horses "colts" regardless of their gender.
> 
> I was taught a young female horse is a filly and a young male horse is a colt.
> 
> ...



This one also bugs the heck out of me. I can understand non-horse people doing it, but people that have been breeding and raising horses for years??? I honestly didn't know the difference until we started raising minis (never had a horse before that), but now I politely correct the non-horse people and do as you do and question the horse folks.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh Matt, this is a GOOD one!

My farrier refers to all my babies at colts and I've just learned to live with it. At his age, I'm not going to change his mind.

I too hate the "out of" when referring to a stallion and also the ubiquitous (did I spell that correctly?) "here's my new stud!" What? Did you just purchase a horse breeding facility????





I also go nuts when I read "she's breed to" ... Again, what???

And I "bailed" hay. Folks, puh-leez!

My favorite all-timer is "my mare fold a filly" Really? Did she press it too???


----------



## dannigirl (Sep 8, 2010)

I really start to hate the questions. Do they bite? Do they kick? Of course they can bite and kick. Most of mine have been taught (and I had to look that word up  not to bite or kick, but they are animals. Animals can be unpredictable--especially if provoked by your little "angel".

If you take them in the house, how do you keep them from pooping or peeing? Answer: you don't. If they have to go, most will just go. I ever go into the train them not to idea--just too involved.


----------



## dannigirl (Sep 8, 2010)

My favorite all-timer is "my mare fold a filly" Really? Did she press it too???





Or shrink it in the dryer?


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 8, 2010)

All great





I will say, too, that I'm not bugged by people typing quickly on forums making typos. I do that, too. It's the ads, primarily, that get to me. My grammar and spelling aren't perfect, by any means. But, to be honest, if I see an ad where the spelling and grammar is really really bad, I totally discount it. I think to myself, "Self (lol). If they can't take the time to make sure that their wording/terms/grammar are correct, how do they run their farm? How particular are they in their breeding operation?" I'm sorry, but I connect the two. Same goes for a dirty house. Too often, I've seen that a really nasty house goes hand-in-hand with improperly cared-for animals (I'm not talking just unkept and dusty. I'm talking NASTY). Now...of course, I've also seen very educated people run bloody awful operations too (and be very dishonest).


----------



## ohmt (Sep 8, 2010)

Rockrivertiff, just to clarify on my part (in case you were referring to my post), I do not judge people's intelligence on spelling, nor do I discredit anyone who doesn't use spell check. It's a pet peeve so yes, it bothers me, but I do understand that not everyone is a great speller. My best friend is one of the smartest people I've ever met (much more intelligent than me in many aspects) and she asks me how to spell very common words all the time. We both get a good laugh out of it most days



Anyway, I apologize if I offended anyone, I in no way meant to insult anyone's intelligence. I have learned so much from all of the forum members over the past few years!

Another pet peeve, referring to a horse as 'it'.


----------



## Songcatcher (Sep 8, 2010)

This topic has been on my mind for a few days. I'm glad you asked. I try my best to use the proper terminology, but I am pretty tolerant of most people who don't because I realize that a lot of that terminology is area specific and many times age specific.

What really aggravates me is when people email asking questions or for pictures and I send multiple pictures and information and they will never acknowledge receiving them. Many times I will email again asking if they received the info, and still no response. How hard is it to say, "Thank you, but I don't think that is what I am looking for."?


----------



## chandab (Sep 8, 2010)

Now, its possible these ads were called into news papers, but I saw the following...

Philly for sale.

Gilding for sale.

Ridding horse for sale.

Own son of drives me nuts too, either he's a son or he isn't, so why add extra words when most ads are by the word and expensive.

I can't think of anything other than the "stud colt" and "filly colt" right now, but some doozies come out at the local sale yard, and they are said by long-time horse breeders and trainers.


----------



## wiccanz (Sep 8, 2010)

OMG hillarious!! Ditto to all the above





Especially the stud/stallion thing ... a stud is a breeding facility ... a stallion is an entire male horse. And I suppose you could refer to your stallion as a breeding facility, but ....





My pet hate is seeing a "chestnut, father was a palomino so carries the dilute gene" ....



Lord save us!


----------



## Eohippus (Sep 8, 2010)

My top two are the two most common questions I get asked:

1) Can you/do you/will you ride him/her?

This question is most commonly asked when I have my 25" stallion with me. Does it LOOK like I can ride him? I think he'd rather play rider and me be the horse!! It also bugs me if they ask if they or they child can ride.

and like every one else 2) Does he/she come in the house?

I guess I kind of understand this one but at the same time I get so sick of hearing it. It gets asked EVERY time. I want to make a sign to wear that says "No, this is a horse. He lives outside. He does not come in my house."



~Lisa~ said:


> I realize this is very petty but when people call their minis paints.. they are not paints it is not possible for them to be paints.. they are Pintos..
> 
> again totally petty but you did ask lol


I call my gelding a paint. As I've always been taught/heard (and some one else said in a topic related to paint vs pinto) paint and pinto used to be used inter-changeably before both Paint and Pinto associations (and still can be). Where I distinguish breed versus color is capitalization. You can have a paint colored horse or a pinto colored horse but that does not make them a Paint horse or a Pinto horse (remember pinto does not accept every horse breed). That's how I view that at least (just like you could have a miniature horse who isn't a registered/really a Miniature horse). Personally I think its alll just opinion when it comes to that or where you come from (just like certain areas call all foals colts  )


----------



## albahurst (Sep 8, 2010)

Songcatcher said:


> This topic has been on my mind for a few days. I'm glad you asked. I try my best to use the proper terminology, but I am pretty tolerant of most people who don't because I realize that a lot of that terminology is area specific and many times age specific.
> 
> What really aggravates me is when people email asking questions or for pictures and I send multiple pictures and information and they will never acknowledge receiving them. Many times I will email again asking if they received the info, and still no response. How hard is it to say, "Thank you, but I don't think that is what I am looking for."?


Ditto- I was just about to post about this very matter-


----------



## REO (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with you Songcatcher, that is just a huge lack of good (or any) manners!

I think only one person has ever bothered to reply to me when I've answered ads off the sale board. (Many over the years)

If I posted a wanted ad, I would answer every person that took the time to email me, no matter how many there were. People are people with feelings, not cattle there for your pleasure.

It is not hard to say, thank you for showing me your horse, but he/she isn't quite what I'm looking for.


----------



## Riverdance (Sep 9, 2010)

> What really aggravates me is when people email asking questions or for pictures and I send multiple pictures and information and they will never acknowledge receiving them. Many times I will email again asking if they received the info, and still no response. How hard is it to say, "Thank you, but I don't think that is what I am looking for."?


This is probably my biggest pet peeve. I go to the trouble of writing an ad and posting it with pictures, some just taken. Get some inquiries, which I spend a lot of time talking with them either on line or on the phone. Get some updated pictures of them and never hear back from them. how much time does it take to type thanks, but no thanks, or I am not ready yet? Most do not respond back even when I email them to see if they are still interested.

(Another BIG pet peeve is when one has gone to the trouble to get pictures of a mature animal in the summer, then get a call regarding that animal. They want updated pictures, even though they may have been taken only a month or so ago. Now it is winter and believe me, around here one can tell conformation or anything on a min that grows hair like they do here, but still they want pictures and say they can tell.(have not sold one yet like that) Can one tell what a little tick looks like once filled to capacity with blood? That is our Minis. Great big ball of hair with 4 legs underneath.. , Now there is no way that a 6 year old has changed at all from summer to winter, except to grow the coat.

Last fall I had someone who contacted me all fall, winter and spring. They were over seas and wanted one of my stallions, but they could not make a decision. Could I take updated pictures of them standing side by side (this was in February) all she was going to see where two engorged ticks. One in black and one in black and white, so she asked me to shave them down, then take the pictures. I told her the earliest I could shave them down would be the end of May. That if the pictures taken during the summer were not enough for her, then there was nothing more that I could do for her.

Never heard from her again.


----------



## MindyLee (Sep 9, 2010)

I thought of another big pet peeve that I deal with on almost a daily...

I do mini farrier work and heres what I hear a lot...

_"My minis feet are very bad, I need you out ASAP! Can I get a card." _

Then I never hear from them again and then it makes me worry about how bad are those feet.

Sorry but Im a bad speller too


----------



## bannerminis (Sep 9, 2010)

I think mine would be someone saying that their horse is Spot Bred - that drives me NUTS especially if its a horse for sale (very misleading). If it didnt inherit the gene then it will never produce a spotted offspring unless bred to a horse with some sort of spotted pattern.

One of my mares has dun and spotted breeding but is not herself spotted but would be a suspect Dun but being Palomino the jury is still out on that





Oh and if you breed Fallabellas then you SHOULD be able to spell it. I have seen (on an Irish site) someone that puts up Fallabellas for sale but never spells it correctly. I am more then capable of typo after typo but I know that this advert is just that they dont know how to spell it.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't forget the ferrier or furrier, really, you put fur on horses??


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 9, 2010)

OK, Sorry, Banner, your face is going to be RED but it is "FALABELLA" not Fallabella!!!!





CONFIRMATION!

Drives me absolutely NUTS and now I have a permanent picture of little horses dressed in white dresses holding bibles





And I am very, very sorry to say this, but I am a spelling and grammar snob- grammar not so much as you care about or you do not, but everyone can press the spellcheck button, can they not?

It is free to download and takes moment.

Some of my mistakes (form for from is the most obvious) still slip through, and I do not always correct them, I know, but all lower case and no punctuation makes my head ache, and I often do not bother to read these posts.

I am not too bothered about "filly colts" as I grew up with it in "My Friend Flicka" and we call halters, headcollars (well, in the UK we do, I do not, actually, I call them halters!)

Craigslist is good for a laugh any day of the week until you realise that these people have, in their care, living creatures, and are reproducing all over the place, God help us!.


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh my, Matt, the 'out of' and 'by' thing just drives me NUTS! I first started hearing that mistake back in the 70s when so many non-horse people were jumping on the Arabian wagon.

It can be very confusing. Just last year someone was talking to me about a wonderful horse they had for sale 'out of' so and so. As they were giving me all his good selling points I'm standing there thinking "but I thought so and so was a stallion??? Is there a mare named that too and I wonder what her breeding is????" By the time I figure out they are using the term incorrectly they have completely lost me and I missed all their great selling points and they may have lost a sale.





Like you said, it's a very literal thing.......foals can't be 'out of' a stallion. No way.





Charlotte


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2010)

Matt, you said one that's a biggie to me too -- saying foals are "out of" this or that stallion. I know some stallions are versatile, but none are that versatile!

Other horsey pet peeves of mine related to both terminology and practices are:


Thinking you have a "Paint" mini
Harnessing up a mini, including hooking to the cart, and leaving the bridle as the last to-do (so dangerous, yet done so often w/ minis)
Calling silver dapple minis grey, silver bays sorrel or palomino, etc.
Leading a lone miniature (or biggie) from the wrong side
Sharing pictures of your minis when in looks like they are living in a combination junk yard obstacle course
Calling a horse who placed Top 10 at the Nationals or Worlds a "National / World Top 10 Champion". Top 10 is something to be very proud of, but it is not a championship title and I think it "cheapens" both the accomplishments for those who have placed top 10 and those who have placed at the champion level.
On a similar note, incorrectly reporting champion wins regarding AMHR shows. Some people seem confused with age level championships and grand championships.
Listing a 2-3yo (etc.) horse "for sale" yet only having weanling and yearling pictures to show.

Fun topic! I'm sure we all have pet peeves but I'm not sure that some of the "offenders" realize how much it can detract from an ad or website. When I see some of the pet peeves I've listed, I really discount the consideration I give to what is offered because it makes me concerned that the sellers may not really be as informed as they need to be to correctly answer questions I might have about the horse. It's very possible to be both honest and incorrect, and generally, I don't feel like trying to sift through it when I see some of my "pet peeve" red flags.


----------



## CCC (Sep 9, 2010)

I am very bad with grammer, ( but I at least try ! lol) so hope i don't upset anyone !! hahaha

Having Paint (APHA) horses.. it bugs me when people call other breeds "paints" .

when they're pintos! rrggg

I also hate it when people who should know better-call horses by the wrong color, or pronounce color patterns wrong.. I had a PAINT breeder once tell me my gelding was a" Sabi-ano" !! (Sabino) He must have been trying to throw Tobiano in there with the sabino! lol

But then again, this same man also told me there was no way my gelding was a bay (even though he sired a bay foal out of a Sorrel mare before I owned him and he was gelded lol) because his mane showed no black hairs. (check out my pictures..and see how it makes this statement funny ..lol)

I am clueless about the "silver gene" with the miniatures, so I will be reading up and looking for info on it for a long time before I go spouting ANY KIND of info about the gene! lol


----------



## Becky (Sep 9, 2010)

Boy, you guys have sure listed my pet peeves when it comes to terminology! The 'by and out of' one is a big pet peeve of mine! Plus, many others mentioned on here. Jill listed some good ones.

Another of mine is someone saying they are going to 'stud out' their stallion (or is that their 'stud'?). Ugh! That's almost like raking fingernails on a chalkboard to me! You can stand your stallion at stud and he might live on a 'stud farm', but the word 'stud' refers to the property the horse lives on, never the horse itself!


----------



## txminipinto (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry, but ya'll are wrong on the definition of "stud". It is correct to refer to a stallion as a stud, just as a breeding farm can be referred to as a "stud".

stud [ stud ] (plural studs)

noun

Definition:

1. breeding stallion: a male animal, especially a stallion, used for breeding

4. establishment with stallions: a stable or farm where male animals, especially stallions, are kept for breeding

5. group of stallions: a group of male animals, especially stallions, used for breeding


----------



## Minimor (Sep 9, 2010)

- the 'out of' a stallion is always a good one. We always joke gee, what a versatile stallion that is if he can pop out foals like a broodmare!

- confirmation, that one is all too common

- applossa or some other variation of misspelled appaloosa. I always figure that if people are raising them, they should know how to spell it

- gilding, ferrier, furrier, bails of hay Sometimes I think maybe they're just typos when someone is writing their post or ad, but then when they repeat the same error over & over you know that it is bad spelling and not just a typo

And the peeves that are non-spelling related:

- someone asks you to show them how to do something or explain how something is done. For instance, trimming feet on a mini....you start to explain, and then realize that the person is gawking around, looking at something else, not paying any attention at all to what you're saying. If they don't really want to know, why do they bother asking in the first place?

ah, I have many more I could write but I'm out of time here for now!


----------



## Mominis (Sep 9, 2010)

You guys have listed most of mine, but this one always gets me. When people mispronounce the word 'breeches.' I know it looks like it should be said 'breeeeeeeeeeches,' but c'mon...it's pronounced 'britches.' Makes me NUTZ every time.


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree with all the things mentioned so far. One of the biggies I see a lot of in ads and on websites is the use of the word: INFAMOUS! LOL

"sire is the infamous so and so"

Definition of INFAMOUS

1

: having a reputation of the worst kind : notoriously evil <an infamous traitor>

2

: causing or bringing infamy : disgraceful <an infamous crime>

3

: convicted of an offense bringing infamy


----------



## bullockcorner (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree with all the posts so far as an annoyance or "pet peeve" when someone who _should _know better, misuses words. The only thing I want to add is that sometimes what we think of as a misuse of terminology is really an "old fashioned" way of speaking. For instance, I have a friend who is well into his 80's, and has been on and around horses since he could walk. Has trained dozens of horses in his lifetime, still works cattle from horseback, and could outride someone half his age any day of the week.



He calls any young horse a "colt"; "breaks" horses to ride; and if it's spotted, it's a "paint". Do you think I'm going to correct him? NO WAY!!



He's forgotten more about horses than I've ever learned.


----------



## ruffian (Sep 9, 2010)

"•On a similar note, incorrectly reporting champion wins regarding AMHR shows. Some people seem confused with age level championships and grand championships."

A very FAMOUS trainer was ticked because his horse didn't win the Grand Champion award had to be TOLD to change his website because he listed it as the "World Grand Chammpion"because he won his size class No, your beautiful horse was "World Champion", not World Grand Champion. So he put "RESV" in very very very time letters!! Whatever! LOL


----------



## yellerroseintx (Sep 9, 2010)

Miniv said:


> I recently pounced all over my husband for posting in an ad --- "own son of......"
> 
> Well, OF COURSE he'd be. What's a "NON-own or UNknown" son of" ????



I have used "direct son of...." meaning it is his father vs "out of...".which sometimes means its not even on the papers...is this correct..or do I make the list...HA!


----------



## MindyLee (Sep 9, 2010)

yellerroseintx said:


> I have used "direct son of...." meaning it is his father vs "out of...".which sometimes means its not even on the papers...is this correct..or do I make the list...HA!



Ive also used direct son of Because I have a son of King Supreme which is pretty rare as I dont know of anyone who else has one besides Little King Farm. And Im very honered to have him.

With the miss spelling, I still mispell a few words here and there BUT I also have a mini webster dicitonary right beside my keyboard at all times!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 9, 2010)

With all the comments about spelling and grammer I remembered a post I read a few years ago. The person was unhappy and said she had been balling all day. Ooooooookay Just a little too much information for me.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree with so many of these, and I've thought of more! Man, this thread is wonderful therapy.



Maybe they're all honest mistakes, but sometimes I think color breeders are intentionally misleading potential buyers when they sell a solid horse and say, "It has pinto breeding, so it should produce color." I've met a lot of really disappointed newbies that have fallen for that one.

I also get irked by window shoppers that have clearly inquired about so many ads that they can no longer remember the horses. They'll send a short email, and when I reply they then proceed to ask questions that are all answered in the original ad. I even had one guy inquire about the same horse through three different sites - in the same day!



Mominis said:


> You guys have listed most of mine, but this one always gets me. When people mispronounce the word 'breeches.' I know it looks like it should be said 'breeeeeeeeeeches,' but c'mon...it's pronounced 'britches.' Makes me NUTZ every time.


The root word of breeches is breech, so it is also correct to pronounce them "breeeeeches." I think "britches" is a regional thing.


----------



## sedeh (Sep 9, 2010)

> With all the comments about spelling and grammer I remembered a post I read a few years ago. The person was unhappy and said she had been balling all day. Ooooooookay Just a little too much information for me.


I was laughing already and then I read this last post!





Matt I certainly hope you don't put too much credance in the "clean house" means a well run horse business!! I personally would much rather clean stalls than my house! And since I also like to spend lots of time with my minis the house often gets back-burnered!! I hate it sooooo much that now I have someone else come do it!





Jill: I train my minis to lead from both sides. So I don't really have a "wrong" side to lead from!





My pet peeves are:

1.Calling Pinto minis "Paints".

2.Calling bay pintos "tricolored"....isn't that a dog term?

3.Always being asked "what do you do with them?" Though I always enlighten people!





4.People who've been in contact with you multiple times regarding sale horses and then just not hearing from them again after you've taken more pictures etc. I always let people know if I'm interested or not and don't just leave them hanging!

5.People who tell me my horses are too expensive "I can get one from Craig's list for $200! You just go right ahead and do that.

Oh I'm sure I have more but you all have covered them soooo well. Still laughing about "balling all day"


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Sep 9, 2010)

Over my many years, I have collected many pet peeves. The older I get, the more pet peeves I have.

I'd tell you what they are, but I seem to have forgotten...





...another "benefit" of being old.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 9, 2010)

I forgot "overo" and "tovero"!!!

Mean nothing, pointless terms, it takes a minute to describe the pattern, and that means so much more.

And I am afraid I pronounce "breeches" as breeches", this is an International board, you know?

I also call breeching, "breeching" not britching.

And my dog is not out of a beech


----------



## susanne (Sep 9, 2010)

As a writer and editor, I am constantly gritting my teeth over misspelling, bad grammar, and poor word usage (to too, lose loose, there their, etc.),

but...



> I am very bad with grammer, ( but I at least try !


This is really all I ask -- that people care enough to make the effort. And I completely understand dyslexia and other learning challenges. I'd hate to see anyone hesitate to ask a question or share their knowledge out of self-consciousness.

My late sister was hopeless at spelling. While she had her master's degree, was a published author, and was extremely intellectual, spelling was just her Achilles heel.* However, she kept a dictionary at her side and used spellcheck religiously, so few people ever knew.

As long as someone makes an effort, I can overlook just about anything. My problem is with those who insist grammar doesn't matter, and that I'm wrong for caring.

*This term, Achilles heel, should technically be Achilles' heel, but common usage leaves out the apostrophe. Just the sort of minutiae that haunts my warped brain...


----------



## wingnut (Sep 9, 2010)

>>Always being asked "what do you do with them?" Though I always enlighten people!<<

This is mine. I've started asking people: Do you have a dog? a cat? what do YOU *do* with _them_?

I say it with humor (most of the time), and then go on to explain that we plan to train them to do tricks and pull a cart. And love them.And spoil them. And just be thrilled they're here


----------



## dgrminis (Sep 9, 2010)

Songcatcher said:


> What really aggravates me is when people email asking questions or for pictures and I send multiple pictures and information and they will never acknowledge receiving them. Many times I will email again asking if they received the info, and still no response. How hard is it to say, "Thank you, but I don't think that is what I am looking for."?



I agree 100%!!!! I was thinking about this and hadn't come up with any real "stand-out" pet peeves until I read this and I agree... It is VERY frusterating to take time out and send a ton of pictures from ever such angle and e-mail a ton of info and answer questions and never even hear back if they got it or not -- always makes me wonder if it is lost in cyber space OR if I e-mail and ask if they received it will I seem to pushy...


----------



## Frankie (Sep 9, 2010)

This type of thread has appeared about once a year for about as long as I can remember. I don't have many pet peeves, but, there has been many things said here over the years that I have actually learned from, so it has been more than just "venting".

What we too have to remember is region, what part of the country you are residing. I lived in Indiana for 52 years, I finally have it all figured out. I know what the old time farmers are referring to when they ask how all my new colts are doing. I moved to TN 4 months ago, and NOW these older farmers have yet different names for foals, fillies, colts, paint and pinto. So, I just tell them my mare had a baby and it is red and white.


----------



## jleonard (Sep 9, 2010)

Mominis said:


> You guys have listed most of mine, but this one always gets me. When people mispronounce the word 'breeches.' I know it looks like it should be said 'breeeeeeeeeeches,' but c'mon...it's pronounced 'britches.' Makes me NUTZ every time.


I am the opposite, it annoys me to no end when people say "britches" and "britching," but as others have said, both are acceptable pronunciations of the word.

I am another one who is irked by the consistent misuse word (loose, lose, etc.). I understand the occasional spelling error or typo, I certainly make my fair share of them!

I also can't stand trying to decipher posts that are one long sentence with no punctuation or capitalization whatsoever.


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 9, 2010)

I am afraid I am guilty of Several of the Charges










So I would like to Apologize





I am with Jill on the Silver Dapples being Called Gray



they aren't gray!



they are "Silver"





One of my other Pet Peeves is: When Someone is Selling the Pedigree rather then the Horse himself.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2010)

"Own son" and "direct son" drive me up the wall! Is there such a thing as an indirect son??

The use of the term "Grand National Champion" also bugs me when it is used to describe a National Grand Champion as opposed to the winner of that very famous race in England.

I love it when horses do well at shows and the owners get to brag on them, but what really drives me nuts is when the horse is promoted as "Top Ten" when there weren't even ten horses in the class!

And I hate it when a person continues to show their horse in a class where it has already earned its Hall of Fame! What's the point of that??? You can't earn two halter HOF's, for example, and it ruins the chances of the other horses in the class to earn points towards theirs! I can see if the horse has a new owner after having earned it and maybe they want the experience, but not the same owner on the same horse! That bugs me more than just about anything.

Oh, and the word "carting" instead of "driving" is another little irksome thing for me.


----------



## susanne (Sep 10, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Oh, and the word "carting" instead of "driving" is another little irksome thing for me.


I have to giggle at this one...I agree completely, as "carting" sounds like something done with a goat or a Swiss mountain dog, but on the other hand, I always get quizzical looks from my non-horsey friends when I talk about "training my horse to drive." I have to assure them we're not turning the van keys over to Mingus...

Just as there is "Sports English," so there is "Horse English." Technically speaking I would be training my horse to be driven, but what do I say? I'm training my horse to drive.

But continuing with Sunny's post, "own son" drives me nuts! As does those who list a horse as "37/73rds Arenosa" or whatever insane percentage. And some of the inventive math, especially when emphasizing Buckeroo blood, is quite amazing!


----------



## bannerminis (Sep 10, 2010)

I just knew I should have read my post again and slow down my typing



But I did say I was very capable of Typo after Typo.

I also notice on some for sale sites here (Ireland) people selling top quality show miniatures of unknown breeding that are nothing like what we are striving to produce but are being sold for very little money look cute and then being bred which is just turning the miniature into a joke in my mind. 90% of these are for gelding and if we want to improve the breed here we need to get into the gelding frame of mind and push the gelding classes to the fore and promote the heck out of them.


----------



## Songcatcher (Sep 10, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Is there such a thing as an indirect son??


Yes. It is a grandson or great grandson.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 10, 2010)

I have not read thru all of these posts, but will soon as I finish here.





Pet peeves for me would be:

Own son of......

Out of stallion so and so.......

And just using the word "stud" to describe a male horse. Don't know why that word bugs me but it does.






And since we're talking about peeves...I'd like to add one. How about when you see a horse on the sales board that you are very drawn to and email the person and get no reply. People,..... at least a courtesy "thank you but she's been sold" or "thank you but there's a sale pending" ...or ANY reply would be nicely appreciated. (And yes I know the emails get lost etc...etc.... I'm not talking about those) I'm talking about the sellers that never bother to contact a prospective buyer back. And yes I'm grumpy about it because it has recently happened to me......


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm (Sep 10, 2010)

Most of these pet peeves have to do with grammer so maybe this one doesn't belong on here, but the tread is titled "Pet Peeves" so this is my primary one....why on earth do people hardship or just register a horse with two completely different names under AMHA and AMHR? That is my number one pet peeve for sure. Like I said...maybe this should be a different post...sorry if it should be...but this drives me crazy.


----------



## ohmt (Sep 10, 2010)

> Most of these pet peeves have to do with grammer so maybe this one doesn't belong on here, but the tread is titled "Pet Peeves" so this is my primary one....why on earth do people hardship or just register a horse with two completely different names under AMHA and AMHR? That is my number one pet peeve for sure. Like I said...maybe this should be a different post...sorry if it should be...but this drives me crazy.


This one I do understand in most cases, but sometimes I agree that it's a little weird when a very different name is chosen! I just bought a stallion who's AMHR name is Rykas General Lee and then his AMHA name (hardshipped) is Starstrucks Phantom. But maybe they already had a General Lee?? Many times when hardshipping it is hard to stick with the same name the horse already had. First you have to change the prefix because most farms have those 'locked' and then depending on your own prefix the rest might be too long. I've had that happen once so was forced to change it. I like to stick with the same name when I can though because otherwise it gets confusing! It's nice when I'm hardshipping my own home-bred babies, because then I can match the name exactly


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 10, 2010)

Mini Gaits Farm said:


> Most of these pet peeves have to do with grammer so maybe this one doesn't belong on here, but the tread is titled "Pet Peeves" so this is my primary one....why on earth do people hardship or just register a horse with two completely different names under AMHA and AMHR? That is my number one pet peeve for sure. Like I said...maybe this should be a different post...sorry if it should be...but this drives me crazy.


Ours have two names because we figured if we liked the horse well enough to want to hardship it, something the breeder didn't do, then we'd name it what WE wanted. Especially if it had a name we didn't like in the first place.


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm (Sep 10, 2010)

I just hardshipped my mare MCC Ice Majic into AMHR and they let me use the same name. I can understand that people feel as though they have the "right" to name it whatever they want because they are paying for it...but also understand that when people are cross referencing on the stud book that they may very well pass over the offspring of your horse because they do not believe it is double registered. First of all people who have a large number of horses...usually "never" would do this because they realize the hardship it imposes when they are trying to do their paperwork. To me personally...it just doesn't make sense...now the one about the name being too long....I can understand that somewhat....but "just because"....I don't understand that one at all as to the public...it truly takes away from that horses identity.


----------



## susanne (Sep 10, 2010)

Songcatcher said:


> Yes. It is a grandson or great grandson.


A grandson or great grandson is NOT a son -- it is a grandson or great grandson. The term, direct son, is redundant, as by definition "son" means the first generation progeny of the sire.

As for the word "stud," my understanding is that stud refers to (or at least used to refer to) the breeding operation, as in the National Stud. A stallion stands at stud when he is being used for breeding (typically for paying customers). However, although I dislike the term stud used in place of stallion, it appears to be a case where usage is winning out over tradition.

Keep in mind that regional or popular usage does not necessarily mean proper usage; however, our language is a living, changing thing, for better or worse. After many years, popular usage may come to be accepted as proper (compare US English to the King's English)


----------



## Becky (Sep 10, 2010)

> Most of these pet peeves have to do with grammer so maybe this one doesn't belong on here, but the tread is titled "Pet Peeves" so this is my primary one....why on earth do people hardship or just register a horse with two completely different names under AMHA and AMHR?


As someone who has hardshipped and or registered older horses into both AMHA & AMHR, I can answer that question from my perspective. There have been a couple of stallions that really had inappropriate names in one registry, IMO. So, I chose to change their names when I hardshipped/registered them into another. One of those was a horse I showed who when on to win multiple World Top 10's and a World Championship. His name in one registry is just not befitting a horse of that caliber to me. The other horse has a name that I find offensive and I did not want to use that name when I registered him.

I also hardshipped in a mare who had a name in one registry that I had already used in the other registry. So, I chose to change her name to just her call name when I hardshipped her.

I do prefer to keep the same name in both registries. But, sometimes for various reasons, it's just not in the best interest of the horse.


----------



## Songcatcher (Sep 10, 2010)

susanne said:


> Posted Today, 02:21 PM
> 
> Songcatcher, on 10 September 2010 - 04:01 AM, said:
> 
> ...


I must respectfully disagree, and give references.

In 1611, King James' translators referred to Belshazzar (grandson of Nebuchadnezzar) as "...thou his son, O Belshazzar....".

To give a more modern reference, I wish I had a dollar for every horse referred to as a "Buckeroo colt" who is actually a grandson, great-grandson, or likely even farther down the line. The term "own son" or "direct son" may be redundant, but it does emphasize that the colt is indeed a son of said animal, not just a descendant of.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Sep 10, 2010)

Songcatcher said:


> To give a more modern reference, I wish I had a dollar for every horse referred to as a "Buckeroo colt" who is actually a grandson, great-grandson, or likely even farther down the line. The term "own son" or "direct son" may be redundant, but it does emphasize that the colt is indeed a son of said animal, not just a descendant of.


I get that a lot with my (Arabian stallion) Khemosabi++++// son - people ask how he's bred, I say "He's by Khemosabi" - they say "Grandson? Or Great grandson?"... I say "he's BY Khemo, he's a SON"... *argh*


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 11, 2010)

I think naming a horse in one registry differently to it's original name is a bit dishonest. It gives the impression that you bred the animal, when you did not. Just because a horse was not dual registered at birth does not give a right to the owners to change the name. There should be an agreement among the registries that, unless there is good reason to change a name, it is not changed, if it duplicates and already used name the term "2nd" or even the letters of the original registry, thus, " Carlos Little Apache AMHR" could be used. The AMHA already does this to discriminate an already used prefix, as with Birchwood UK, for example, where this prefix was already in use in the states. What is the problem?

If the name is offensive then, yes, it should be changed, but a note should be kept of the original name.

I am not so bothered by "own son" as I am by "Buckeroo colt" or "Buckeroo bred" (those are the most common here) when the animal is the great great grandson of a horse that once stood next to Buckeroo (or so it seems!!!)

Another pet hate? ECT for ETC. Etc is short for Et Cetera, therefore it cannot be shortened to ECT!!!


----------



## Minimor (Sep 11, 2010)

Dishonest on the part of whom? People often have no choice but to use a different name, because the registry doesn't allow one to register a horse under someone else's prefix if that prefix is reserved. So if I buy Shady Lane Sam (making up names here!) with AMHA papers & try to hardship him into AMHR, if Fred has reserved the prefix Shady Lane with AMHR then I cannot register Sam under Shady Lane Sam unless I get Fred's permission to use that name. If I cannot find Fred or Fred won't reply to my e-mails or phone calls, then I have two choices--do not register Sam with AMHR or register him using a different name. That is no dishonesty on my part!

I think it's silly for AMHR to register Sam with me showing as original owner--I don't know why they cannot credit the horse to the actual breeder/original owner, and therefore use that person's prefix, and then show me as the current owner just by virtue of the fact that I am the current owner on the AMHA papers--to me that would make more sense.

But, it does't count as one of my peeves because I have no plans to buy anything AMHA nor have to deal with hardshipping it into AMHR. Doesn't matter to me--whatever is on the AMHR papers is good enough for me. I can find enough other pet peeves to peeve me!





I agree with the etc. Etc. is short for ETCETERA and so it cannot be anything but ETC when abbreviated! I also wish people would learn to use loose/lose properly! You can lose your wallet or even lose a horse, but tell me please how you loose a horse or loose a sale?


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 11, 2010)

Great, now I can't remember if I used ect. or etc. in the past! I _know_ etc. is correct. I need more coffee. Since we are talking about pet peeves, and correct grammar usage I too, not being a breeder, and not too swift with grammar thought I was wrong about the usage of the word stud. I have seen it used on websites and sale ads so often I thought I was wrong. To me it was always a stallion standing at stud, not a stud standing at stud. Which brings me to two words I really get aggravated by the improper usage of, _seen,_ and _sale._ Too many times people will write or say, "I seen it the other day." Or "I seen a really great Buckaroo bred colt for sale." I saw, I saw, I saw. Not I seen. And I am confused by people using sale to indicate selling a horse. Maybe I am wrong since I see it constantly but it sure bugs me. "I had to sale my horse today." Really? Did you take oars, or do you have a motor on that sailboat?


----------



## Songcatcher (Sep 11, 2010)

Minimor said:


> ... tell me please how you loose a horse ...?


You untie it.


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 11, 2010)

LittleRibbie said:


> I also hate the word dead...as in dead broke horse for sale ....does this horse have no money or what??









I love it!



Matt73 said:


> All great
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've known someone with a nasty house but the barn was always kept neat and clean and like another poster said, she'd rather do barn work then house work.

I should leave this post without spell checking it, something is wrong with either my keyboard or computer and my cursor doesn't always type the keys i hit so it looks like i can't spell very good.

Now to my pet peeve, when someone is advertising a horse with Buckeroo bloodlines and they spell Buckeroo wrong :arg!


----------



## yellerroseintx (Sep 11, 2010)

I have not read all the entries so if someone has already mentioned this I do apologize...one of my pet peeves is when I inquire on a horse and it is like pulling teeth to get an answer to my questions beyond a word or maybe 2.....I don't like to call because my phone is low volume and does not turn up and makes it hard to hear sometimes (can't be because I am old...naw) so I love my email in that respect..but come on...you put the ad on ...you have the horse for sale....I would like to know the things you did not mention in your ad....if I am going to drive 3-4 hours to look at a horse then I want to be sure its at least 90% what I am looking for....


----------



## Minimor (Sep 11, 2010)

Songcatcher said:


> You untie it.


Funny man! Yes, that thought did actually cross my mind too!





I sometimes use really bad grammar when I'm talking to the cats. For instance, if a cat has been missing all day & then finally shows up, I'll scoop him up for a hug & say "I thought you was losted"



Baby talk for sure. I try not to use such awful grammar anywhere else!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 11, 2010)

LOL, secret bad grammar kitty person here too. But only with the kitty. "Why you jumpted up there kitten?" and such....glad I am not alone.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL!! Oh yes, secret animal talk and ALL grammer goes out the window





Just want to say that this is a great thread - am so enjoying it (or should I say 'I am' to be grammatically correct?) Oooop's now I'm wondering, looking at what I have typed - grammatically looks wrong, should there actually be two 'm's' in it? There must be as there are two in grammer, but it still looks wrong to me! Off to ask one of the younger generation - no, that won't work as very few of them can spell either LOL!!

Most of my pet peeves have already been listed here, but my main one is when I type a word and it looks wrong, even 'feels' wrong, I just get so frustrated that my little grey cells refuse to give me an answer. Eventually I just leave it and put it down to old age LOL!!

Keep posting my friends - this is both entertaining and enlightening


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 12, 2010)

Us "Grammers" sometimes ain't'ent as good at grammar as we should be!!


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2010)

Sunny said:


> And I hate it when a person continues to show their horse in a class where it has already earned its Hall of Fame! What's the point of that??? You can't earn two halter HOF's, for example, and it ruins the chances of the other horses in the class to earn points towards theirs! I can see if the horse has a new owner after having earned it and maybe they want the experience, but not the same owner on the same horse! That bugs me more than just about anything.





I've shown horses in halter classes after they've won their Hall of Fame, but usually it's for a reason, such as to finish out the year's All Stars placings, or because of our local club's year-end awards, or because the horse is a gelding and is in the local club's gelding incentive which requires the horse to show in a halter class at each show.





There are surely other reasons for continuing to show a horse in Halter classes after earning their Hall of Fame, but I do agree that it's a good idea to expand your horizons and try something different. That same horse may well excel at some other class too!


----------



## wiccanz (Sep 12, 2010)

Having lots of laughs with this thread





Another that makes my teeth grind is the use of the word "prodigy" (and misspelt "prodegy" at that) instead of "progeny" .... *screams and tears out hair*


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL!! Jane - brilliant and also true!

Diane - grammer/grammar - I plead old age!! I also have a laptop that often refuses to print the a,c, and s when I'm typing, which can lead to some pretty odd spellings if I forget to peer and squint at the screen after I have finished my post!

By the way I also have progeny and lots and lots of prodigies.





Anna


----------



## Genie (Sep 13, 2010)

Guilty of not reading all the posts on this thread so I apoligize if these three have been used.

1.Using "ideal" in a sentence that will read "here is a new ideal" meaning "a new idea".

2.In discussions people use the term "youse" which I guess is the "plural of you".

3. Just yesterday I received an e-mail in response to a horse for sale at our farm. In my description of the horse I pointed out the fact that the mare slightly toes out with her front feet. The person decided then to wait to see her resulting foal in 2011 rather than "buying a mare that was not perfect". It made me wonder how many horses this person had and I would also like to see her stock of "perfect horses".


----------



## Sterling (Sep 13, 2010)

Genie said:


> 2.In discussions people use the term "youse" which I guess is the "plural of you".


LOL....In this part of the east coast that term is used a lot. Just like "Yo" to get a person's attention. Example.... "Yo dude!" The "Yous" word (for this area anyway) is part of ...well can you call it culture?


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 13, 2010)

Sterling said:


> LOL....In this part of the east coast that term is used a lot. Just like "Yo" to get a person's attention. Example.... "Yo dude!" The "Yous" word (for this area anyway) is part of ...well can you call it culture?


Oh my, I thought that was just on TV!


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (Sep 13, 2010)

ThreeCFarm said:


> Oh my, I thought that was just on TV!


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (Sep 13, 2010)

My pet peeve is watching people over handle their halter horses.All that foot stomping,chicken dancing makes me wonder who is performing for the ribbon. I think it's distracting when trying to evaluate the horse. I hate the constant yanking on the lead especially on the babies. Seeing them wide eyed,rearing makes me want to put a chain on the handlers nose and give it a good yank.


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 13, 2010)

> My pet peeve is watching people over handle their halter horses.All that foot stomping,chicken dancing makes me wonder who is performing for the ribbon. I think it's distracting when trying to evaluate the horse. I hate the constant yanking on the lead especially on the babies. Seeing them wide eyed,rearing makes me want to put a chain on the handlers nose and give it a good yank.


Exactly. Coming from the Stock Horse world, I find it particularly amusing. We just simply TAUGHT the horse to stand and "give" the neck, didn't need to dance and prance in the ring. "Even" the Arabians aren't shown in such a manner, but they are close.


----------



## joylee123 (Sep 13, 2010)

I get annoyed when I see:

Lunge instead of Lounge

Paint instead of Pinto

Stud instead of Stallion. A horse stands at stud, or is housed in a Stud or is used for Stud service.

Filly Colt instead of Filly Foal

The list goes on and on





But I especially get irked when you send off info and photos to someone inquiring about a horse you have for sale and they don't have the common curtesy to let you know they got the info or if they are interested or not once they get the photos. I'd much rather be told thanks but that horse isn't what I'm looking for,instead of just being blown off.

JMO





Joy


----------



## Minimor (Sep 13, 2010)

> Lunge instead of Lounge


Actually the correct word is LONGE, though LUNGE is not incorrect either, it depends where you're from apparently, though I never remember which spelling is used where. Longe is the spelling I was taught...LOUNGE is something you do by the pool, or a place you go for drinks...


----------



## susanne (Sep 14, 2010)

Minimor said:


> Actually the correct word is LONGE,


Dang...you beat me to it! Although both lunge and lounge drive me nuts...

Here are two additional scream-inducers:

*pregnate* instead of pregnant, as in: "My mare is pregnate."

*sale* used as a verb (when they mean sell), as in: "I may have to sale my horse."


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 14, 2010)

Sale is my favorite screamer. I posted that, but longe is another. Actually its been a long time since I saw longe spelled correctly.


----------



## sassy1 (Sep 14, 2010)

This is long - but





*Candidate for a Pullet Surprise*

by Mark Eckman and Jerrold H. Zar

I have a spelling checker,

It came with my PC.

It plane lee marks four my revue

Miss steaks aye can knot sea.

Eye ran this poem threw it,

Your sure reel glad two no.

Its vary polished in it's weigh.

My checker tolled me sew.

A checker is a bless sing,

It freeze yew lodes of thyme.

It helps me right awl stiles two reed,

And aides me when eye rime.

Each frays come posed up on my screen

Eye trussed too bee a joule.

The checker pours o'er every word

To cheque sum spelling rule.

Bee fore a veiling checker's

Hour spelling mite decline,

And if we're lacks oar have a laps,

We wood bee maid too wine.

Butt now bee cause my spelling

Is checked with such grate flare,

Their are know fault's with in my cite,

Of nun eye am a wear.

Now spelling does knot phase me,

It does knot bring a tier.

My pay purrs awl due glad den

With wrapped word's fare as hear.

To rite with care is quite a feet

Of witch won should bee proud,

And wee mussed dew the best wee can,

Sew flaw's are knot aloud.

Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays

Such soft wear four pea seas,

And why eye brake in two averse

Buy righting want too pleas.


----------



## michele80906 (Sep 15, 2010)

Now that is funny....almost spit my coffee onto my keyboard...LOLOLOL Michele

I also hate the word dead...as in dead broke horse for sale ....does this horse have no money or what??


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 15, 2010)

Lunge is correct too, although the original spelling was, in fact, "longe" it was always pronounced "lunge" and it has become accepted as correct.

Lounge was something we called the sitting room!

I also thought of another pet peeve I know is going to hit a few sore spots:

Photoshopped pictures...in ads for sale, in ads on a website, basically, just photoshopped pictures!

I do not care how well it is done, a slight tidy up here and there is OK but when the selling line is "lovely long "hooky" neck" and the picture shows a very small giraffe....well, I move on! I would rather see a pasture picture and have to use my imagination, than be very badly disapointed.

Tell me, exactly _what _ is the point?


----------



## Becky (Sep 15, 2010)

> Photoshopped pictures...in ads for sale, in ads on a website, basically, just photoshopped pictures!I do not care how well it is done, a slight tidy up here and there is OK but when the selling line is "lovely long "hooky" neck" and the picture shows a very small giraffe....well, I move on! I would rather see a pasture picture and have to use my imagination, than be very badly disapointed.


I agree 100%! Nothing worse to me than advertising a 'fake' horse made so by digital editing. Some of the necks I've seen pictured aren't even attractive at all. They look deformed. What's the purpose of advertising a horse like that? Horses sure aren't going to look that way in real life. When you see pictures of my horses, rest assured the horses have not been altered in the pictures. What you see is what you get! Horses in pasture condition are for sure going to look different than those in show condition, but any picture you see on my website or in ads is 100% natural. No digitally altered horses here!


----------



## wiccanz (Sep 15, 2010)

> Photoshopped pictures...in ads for sale, in ads on a website, basically, just photoshopped pictures!I do not care how well it is done, a slight tidy up here and there is OK but when the selling line is "lovely long "hooky" neck" and the picture shows a very small giraffe....well, I move on! I would rather see a pasture picture and have to use my imagination, than be very badly disapointed.
> 
> Tell me, exactly what is the point?


Agreed ... imagine turning up to inspect the horse for sale, and finding nothing that resembles the photo




... embarrassing for all concerned I would think. The last thing anyone needs is a reputation for misleading information and misrepresentation of their "merchandise".

On a similar note, is the way people describe their animals when they are trying to sell them ... "Stunning" is possibley the most commonly misused term around at present ... Oh yes, it's "stunning" alright ... I was so stunned when I saw it, I was speechless!!


----------



## Relic (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG yes l've been out to see a few stunning and bragged up horses for sale over the years...and for sure have left totally stunned thinking what the heck.


----------



## joylee123 (Sep 15, 2010)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Lunge is correct too, although the original spelling was, in fact, "longe" it was always pronounced "lunge" and it has become accepted as correct.
> 
> Lounge was something we called the sitting room!
> 
> ...



OOOPPPS Mybad! Longe is how I usually spell it ( what I meant)


----------



## alphahorses (Sep 17, 2010)

I laughed my way through this thread because I agree with so many of the posts!!



Having said that, I hope I didn't miss where someone already said this!

One of mine is how people use the word "Grand". It seems like every time a horse wins a first place it is now a "Grand". For the record, at least in AMHR, ASPC, (and PtHA), there is no Sr or Jr GRAND Champion... there is a "Sr Champion" and a "Jr Champion" and they compete for the "Grand Championship"... There is also no grand championship in Color, Owned/Bred/Shown, Yearling, Two Year Old, etc etc. When people apply "Grand" to everything, the real Grand Championship title loses any meaning.

And since I mentioned Owned/Bred/Shown ... I hate the title "Owned, Bred, and Shown by Exhibitor" ... Okay, if you are the Exhibitor, then or course you are Showing the horse! Title should be "Owned/Bred by Exhibitor" or "Bred/Shown by Owner" or "Shown/Owned by Breeder", but "Shown by Exhibitor" is redundant.


----------



## Reble (Sep 17, 2010)

I hate it when people say their horses are homozygous (homoygus) and have not been tested.


----------



## Genie (Sep 17, 2010)

People say their horse is homozygous.....I then wonder "for what"?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 17, 2010)

Reign for rein!! It makes me laugh but it is silly, too.

Reign is what the Queen does, rein is what controls the horse.......


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree with many of the pet peeves on this thread, but one I don't think I've seen is saying a horse is a true black, or true buckskin, or true whatever... Either a horse is black or whatever, or it isn't. Putting the word "true" in front doesn't make it so! It is kind of like that "own son" thing...


----------



## gimp (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a know it all friend who absolutely insists on referring to geldings as "gelds." Of course I know nothing, so any correcting goes right over her head.



If she wasn't such a know it all it might not bug me as much...nope. It would still bug me.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 17, 2010)

Alright, I just wasted a full hour reading this thread (well, maybe it wasn't a waste since I did a lot of chuckling) so now I have 2 of my own to add to the list. First is a tiny little grammar thing... along with most other grammar slips mentioned, I find the miss use of then and than very irksome. My daughter once had a teachers aide assigned to her who would send notes home with sentences like "We had lunch at McDonald's than we walked back to the school. We thought we preferred that rather then driving today." Once I could ignore but it was an every day thing.





My other is registering horses with names that suggest they are related in some way to well bred horses or a particular farm. I have a mare who we call Bucky, she has 'Buckeroo' in her registered name (I bought her as an adult) but as far as I can discover she is NOT related to THE Buckeroo. I have two 3yr old colts (er stallions/studs... whatever lol) one is registered as "... Razzle Dazzle" and I have seen many Razzle Dazzles with different farm names attached. The other is "... Smokin Hot" and again I'm seeing other horses with this name or ones so very close. I don't understand why the registries don't prevent this. Isn't that part of the reason for writing in the alternate choices when we apply for registrations? My first horse was an Arab and when I applied to register him my first names choices were rejected and the reason given was that they suggested he was bred differently than he actually was.

Just my own little annoyances .


----------



## Songcatcher (Sep 17, 2010)

Reble said:


> I hate it when people say their horses are homozygous (homoygus) and have not been tested.


If both sire and dam are tested homozygous, you can justly say the foal is homozygous, without testing.

I have a few that are homozygous for Red, though I never advertise them that way.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 17, 2010)

Songcatcher said:


> I have a few that are homozygous for Red, though I never advertise them that way.


I have a lot of those myself!


----------



## alphahorses (Sep 17, 2010)

ThreeCFarm said:


> I agree with many of the pet peeves on this thread, but one I don't think I've seen is saying a horse is a true black, or true buckskin, or true whatever... Either a horse is black or whatever, or it isn't. Putting the word "true" in front doesn't make it so! It is kind of like that "own son" thing...









on both the "true" and the "own son" 

I also love "direct son of" ... what does that mean anyway?


----------



## Genie (Sep 17, 2010)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Alright, I just wasted a full hour reading this thread (well, maybe it wasn't a waste since I did a lot of chuckling) so now I have 2 of my own to add to the list. First is a tiny little grammar thing... along with most other grammar slips mentioned, I find the miss use of then and than very irksome. My daughter once had a teachers aide assigned to her who would send notes home with sentences like "We had lunch at McDonald's than we walked back to the school. We thought we preferred that rather then driving today." Once I could ignore but it was an every day thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Main Entry:mis·use

Pronunciation: \-ˈyüz\

Function: transitive verb

Etymology: Middle English, partly from mis- + usen to use; partly from Middle French mesuser to abuse, from Old French, from mes- + user to use

Date: 14th century

1

: to use incorrectly : misapply <misused his talents>

2

: abuse, mistreat <misused his servants>

— mis·us·er noun


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 17, 2010)

Genie said:


> Main Entry:mis·use
> 
> Pronunciation: \-ˈyüz\
> 
> ...


----------



## Reble (Sep 17, 2010)

Songcatcher said:


> If both sire and dam are tested homozygous, you can justly say the foal is homozygous, without testing.
> 
> I have a few that are homozygous for Red, though I never advertise them that way.



oops wrong one...sorry.


----------



## Reble (Sep 17, 2010)

Songcatcher said:


> If both sire and dam are tested homozygous, you can justly say the foal is homozygous, without testing.
> 
> I have a few that are homozygous for Red, though I never advertise them that way.



oh darn wrong one again...


----------



## Reble (Sep 17, 2010)

Songcatcher said:


> If both sire and dam are tested homozygous, you can justly say the foal is homozygous, without testing.
> 
> I have a few that are homozygous for Red, though I never advertise them that way.



Ok now the right one, meant to say homozygous for Tobiano, yes forgetful me.


----------



## mmmorgans (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree with so many of the pet peeves listed here - a great thread!!!!

One that really bothers me is when people advertise "Buckaroo" instead of "Buckeroo". If they can't spell Buckeroo properly - then do they have any clue about the pedigree in the first place???!!!!


----------



## susanne (Sep 17, 2010)

How about those who advertise "great CDE prospect" (or whatever performance activity) when they have never participated in that event or said horse is just a weanling? Umm...how do you know this horse will be great at it?


----------



## susanne (Sep 17, 2010)

I almost forgot my all-time biggest complaint:

People who quote the ENTIRE original post in their reply.

Quoting the part that they are referring to is fine and helps clarify their point, but reposting the entire original post defeats the purpose. Don't you think people read it the first time through, or can go back and re-read it?

(HINT: When you use the quote function, you can delete that which is irrelevant.)

Of course, this one is doubly annoying to me since, with my vision impairment, I have to zoom in the text 200% just to read. Having to scroll through endless renditions of the original post makes me want to run screaming into the night...Not that it didn't bug me when my vision was normal, LOL...


----------



## alphahorses (Sep 17, 2010)

And sales pages - don't get me started on sales pages!

I love when people advertise a horse, but don't give you a direct link to the information. So you go to website, find their sales page, and it says that you have to check through their entire website to see what is for sale! Or all they have listed is horses that have been sold....


----------



## Minimor (Sep 17, 2010)

susanne said:


> How about those who advertise "great CDE prospect" (or whatever performance activity) when they have never participated in that event or said horse is just a weanling? Umm...how do you know this horse will be great at it?


Kind of like it used to be in Morgans I guess (maybe still is but I haven't been looking at any Morgan ads in awhile)--if the horse was tall and heavy boned/stout bodied and not the right type to make it in the breed ring sort of classes, people would advertise that horse as "great sport horse prospect". It didn't matter that the horse didn't have the co-ordination required to clear a 2' jump nor 3 good gaits to succeed in dressage--he was a sport horse prospect just because he wasn't good for anything else. That used to be major pet peeve of mine in the Morgan world!
In the case of Minis advertised as CDE prospects, I suspect that in many cases the seller says that just because they've heard that there is a growing market for Minis in the CDE world, and so they advertise their horse as such. Most likely haven't a clue what traits are desirable in a CDE horse, and no clue if their horse has those traits or not. Too funny, in a somewhat sad way.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 18, 2010)

This one has happened to me several times before....I had almost forgotten about it until this morning....

When someone posts on a sales ad a certain horse for sale and puts the photo of a different horse...ie: the sire. Then you have to contact them for a photo of the horse that is for sale, which looks nothing like the horse they set up the picture of on the sales ad in the first place.


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 18, 2010)

Hands down my biggest pet peeve is people who come on the message board and do this...

"He has a 12" x 12" piece of flesh hanging off and the muscle is all shredded and I think I can see the bone sticking out, also he seems to be weak from bloodloss"...."Do you think I should call a vet?"

AND even better.....

"He has a 12" x 12" piece of flesh hanging off and the muscle is all shredded and I think I can see the bone sticking out, also he seems to be weak from bloodloss"...."I will call a vet but I want to talk to an animal communicator first so they can ask him if he's in pain !!!!"

What's really sad - is that this would be funny if it weren't TRUE !!!!!!!

"


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 18, 2010)

> People who quote the ENTIRE original post in their reply.


I totally agree with Suzanne. And it's even worse when the quote something that has lots of pictures with it.

Miniwhinny I totally agree with you. Or "I'll call a vet tomorrow".


----------



## Marty (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's my 2 cents worth:

People who buy horses and don't have a clue or care about their needs.

They do not dump one red cent into them but yet its ok to have them.

As long as they can stick any two ends together to make a baby or use them to mow the lawn....that's what is important.

No fencing, so they tie them up to a tree or the nearest truck bumper and leave them there till someone decides to take them for a walk.

No barn, no shelter cause oppsie, that cost $$$

Nope, can't pay a vet either.

And what's a farrier for??? Nah, don't need one of those either....cost more money and we don't have it.

:arg! :arg! :arg! :arg! :arg!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 18, 2010)

Earlier this week we went to the fair and they had pens set up with big signs on them that read, "Miniature Ponies".


----------



## barnbum (Sep 19, 2010)

How about the constant and forever disageement on exactly how tall they are?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 19, 2010)

People who, new to the business and never having owned a Mini (or possibly even a horse) before, insist on telling me exactly what I am doing wrong, and how they are going to make a FORTUNE with their animals because they have bought only the best.

I am still here, thirty years later.....where are they?


----------

